# 2013 Capital AudioFest Official Show Report Discussion Thread



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*2013 Capital AudioFest Official Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

July 25th- Hello from Silver Spring, Maryland!

After a fun car ride through some really beautiful neighborhoods and at least two college campuses, I have arrived! I am really looking forward to getting started tomorrow morning and seeing Sonnie...


*Click Here for the 2013 Capital AudioFest Official Show Report Thread*​


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey man... don't have too much fun without me. :nono:

Can't wait to get there.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm hoping to meet you guys over there at some point on Saturday!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We are here... alive and safe.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> We are here... alive and safe.


Did you fly in on the HTS corporate jet?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nah... Since we didn't have time to fly over to the UK and pick up john I just used my own. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

At least you made it safely. Have fun we will wait for reports and pics.


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Joe,
Good to see you again at CAF. Hope the show went well for you both!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Who is HAL? Did I not meet/see you HAL?


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

I talked to Joe at CAF. Met you both at LSAF this year in Danny Richie's room and at dinner at the restaurant.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ahhh... I am just not putting the name with a face. Sorry I missed you this time around. I missed a few other folks that I talked to on the phone today. They were in a room that I somehow missed.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

HAL said:


> Joe,
> Good to see you again at CAF. Hope the show went well for you both!


Great to see you again as well - unfortunately, we ran out of time to make it to you guys. How did the show go for you all?


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

The Viva HiFi room 610 at CAF2013 was doing well on Friday when I was there. It had the new Daedalus Pam speakers, Mod Wright integrated amp and Mod Wright modified Oppo BDP-105 as the front end. That was used for disk playback and the HAL MS-2 Music Server was playing digital file playback through the Oppo. Sounded very good to me when I had some time to listen. 

Looking forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Thanks to all who attended. I think the show went well, better than last year, where I had doubts about returning.
Sonnie, Joe, always a pleasure seeing/speaking with you both. Hope you enjoyed the show.
You too HAL ;-)
About the only thing I missed vs last venue (Crowne Plaza Rockville), was Gary Gill and John Atkinson playing live with the band in the main lobby, while I sipped on Newcastles! Otherwise, this location had a ton of great places within several blocks/walking distance.

cheers,

AJ


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Just to let everyone know... Joe took ill with the flu right after he got home, so he has not been able to get the show coverage up... but he promises it is on its way. :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> Just to let everyone know... Joe took ill with the flu right after he got home, so he has not been able to get the show coverage up... but he promises it is on its way. :T


Alrighty, sorry about that all - on the mend now so I will be getting going on these. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Good to hear your feeling better. Summertime colds are the worst.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Alrighty, sorry about that all - on the mend now so I will be getting going on these. Thanks for your patience!


Just got back from vacation - unfortunately, the "wi-fi" the house we rented was supposed to have was not really there. 

So, I am now back from vacation. Back to our regularly scheduled program!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Great job Joe!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

mechman said:


> Great job Joe!


Thanks Mech - just wish I had got them done a bit sooner... :R


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... as always... marvelous reporting. :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> Yep... as always... marvelous reporting. :T


:R Thanks!

I added a little more comparison to other systems at the show in some of the reports - what do you all think of that approach?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It's all good to me... I like it!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't see the pictures this time. Any ideas ?? Just using a iPhone fwiw.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

B- one said:


> I can't see the pictures this time. Any ideas ?? Just using a iPhone fwiw.


I cant see any of the images either in that thread for some reason. Im using a normal laptop and images in other posts do show up. its very odd Ive even cleared all my cookies and sutch but still no images in that one specific thread :huh:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Not sure - I downloaded all of them to the HTS Gallery so it should work - any thoughts Sonnie?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I see them fine on my computer and my iPhone. Maybe it was a temporary glitch? They are in our image gallery and the server hasn't gone down in ages, so I am really not sure what it could be. It is hard to troubleshoot if it isn't happening to everyone.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Still no luck here.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you want to start a thread in the Help forum, maybe we can help somehow or another.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Joe,

Thanks for the detailed coverage and kind words. I'm close to signing up for RMAF, so may see you both there.
Like others, I cannot see images in the CAF thread. I just checked the LSAF and Axpona threads and can see images in both, so I don't think it's a user issue. But anyone who has visited my site, knows that websites are not my forte! 
So I could be wrong there.

cheers,

AJ


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey AJ... hope to see you at RMAF. 

That image issues should be fixed. Not sure why Joe wanted to hide those images. :huh:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> Hey AJ... hope to see you at RMAF.
> 
> That image issues should be fixed. Not sure why Joe wanted to hide those images. :huh:


There was a great slogan a few years ago where I'm from "Downtown Grand Rapids keep it a secret." Maybe they were on to something after all.


----------



## Volti Audio (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks like Joe didn't make it into the Volti room at CAF this year. I'm disappointed, because after the kind words he had for our rooms at AXPONA, I was sure he would be knocked out of his socks at the sound we were making at CAF. The room we had was fantastic and I think we made the best sound we've made anywhere. 

Greg


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Greg...

Believe me... we wanted to hear your room. I believe the first time we came by you guys were packed and there was no place to sit. We waited a few minutes but did not want to waste time so we moved on to another room. Later we came back and you guys were gone, maybe to eat? I don't exactly recall, maybe Joe will remember for sure. Either way, we had good intentions, but it just did not work out.

How about RMAF... if you are going to be there, we plan to cover it and will make it a point to see you there. Maybe you guys can repeat the sound of CAF.


----------



## Volti Audio (Oct 19, 2010)

Well sorry we missed you. It did get busy at times. If we were not there, it had to have been after hours. 

Yes we'll be at RMAF again this year, in a much smaller room than we had at CAF. We're in the Tower this year, and we'll have the Vittoras in one room and possibly the Aluras in another. I'm trying to work out a deal with an amplifier manufacturer to share a room for the Aluras. The smaller rooms just don't sound as good as the larger ones, especially the one we had at CAF, but I'll work hard to make the best sound I can.

I'm expecting a large turnout for our room at RMAF this year because of the recent Stereophile magazine review of the Vittora speakers. 

Greg


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ajinfla said:


> Joe,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed coverage and kind words. I'm close to signing up for RMAF, so may see you both there.
> Like others, I cannot see images in the CAF thread. I just checked the LSAF and Axpona threads and can see images in both, so I don't think it's a user issue. But anyone who has visited my site, knows that websites are not my forte!
> ...


Sounds great AJ - I hope to see you at RMAF as I am really looking forward to seeing the finished T1s. Perhaps you may even have a CC along...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Volti Audio said:


> Looks like Joe didn't make it into the Volti room at CAF this year. I'm disappointed, because after the kind words he had for our rooms at AXPONA, I was sure he would be knocked out of his socks at the sound we were making at CAF. The room we had was fantastic and I think we made the best sound we've made anywhere.
> 
> Greg





Sonnie said:


> Hi Greg...
> 
> Believe me... we wanted to hear your room. I believe the first time we came by you guys were packed and there was no place to sit. We waited a few minutes but did not want to waste time so we moved on to another room. Later we came back and you guys were gone, maybe to eat? I don't exactly recall, maybe Joe will remember for sure. Either way, we had good intentions, but it just did not work out.
> 
> How about RMAF... if you are going to be there, we plan to cover it and will make it a point to see you there. Maybe you guys can repeat the sound of CAF.





Volti Audio said:


> Well sorry we missed you. It did get busy at times. If we were not there, it had to have been after hours.
> 
> Yes we'll be at RMAF again this year, in a much smaller room than we had at CAF. We're in the Tower this year, and we'll have the Vittoras in one room and possibly the Aluras in another. I'm trying to work out a deal with an amplifier manufacturer to share a room for the Aluras. The smaller rooms just don't sound as good as the larger ones, especially the one we had at CAF, but I'll work hard to make the best sound I can.
> 
> ...


Sounds good Greg - hope to see you at RMAF! No doubt in my mind that both will look and sound fantastic!


----------

